
Snowden's Long Shadow Darkens NSA's Reputation - mattingly23
https://www.onthewire.io/snowdens-long-shadow-darkens-nsas-reputation/
======
mtgx
NSA's dirty tactics darken NSA's reputation.

Shoot the criminal, not the messenger.

